# [LiveCD] Modificar LiveCD de Gentoo (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Alguno de ustedes sabe si es posible modificar el LiveCD de Gentoo de forma tal que le pueda agregar un par de aplicaciones como por ejemplo compilador, enlasador, utilidades, etc.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si que se puede, hay que tener en cuenta que el tamaño importa y no podrias sobrepasar el limite fisico, el sistema se encuentra en una imagen squashfs (es el archivo que al arrancar desde el dvdrom o cdrom se descomprime y se monta en memoria ¿ram?) por lo tanto deberias tener soporte en el kernel para ese sistema de archivos, a grandes rasgos consistiria en localizar el nombre de la imagen en el dvd y copiarla a tu disco duro (para hacer esto es mejor que arranques normalmente montes del dvd y copies la imagen) una vez copiada se trata de montar dicha imagen con  -t squashfs copiar todo a otro directorio para hacer chroot y modificar lo que necesites y/o agregar/quitar lo que quieras para luego volver a comprimirlo y quemar un dvd con lo que hayas modificado.

UN ACONSEJO IMPORTANTE:

Creo que yo si no lo hubiera hecho antes con la simplificación que hago no me enteraria así que busca en la documentación de gentoo pues creo que viene un tutorial al respecto (no te lo aseguro al 100%, pero creo que si ) de todas formas sin ser difícil es muy posible que tengas que hacer varios intentos para dejarlo funcional, sin embargo en bastante gratificante.

----------

## Stolz

System Rescue CD es un LiveCD basado en Gentoo ideal para usar como disco de instalación. En su wiki tienes instrucciones muy sencillas para crearte tu propio LiveCD Gentoo. Al principio parecen muy extensas porque está todo muy explicado pero si te fijas a penas hacen falta unos pocos comandos para monatrte tu propio LiveCD basado en Gentoo

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_personalize_SystemRescueCd#Procedure_for_SystemRescueCd-1.1.0_and_newer

Si el kernel por defecto se te queda corto o necesitas usar uno propio

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Build_a_SystemRescueCd_with_your_own_kernel

Saludozzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> System Rescue CD es un LiveCD basado en Gentoo ideal para usar como disco de instalación. En su wiki tienes instrucciones muy sencillas para crearte tu propio LiveCD Gentoo. Al principio parecen muy extensas porque está todo muy explicado pero si te fijas a penas hacen falta unos pocos comandos para monatrte tu propio LiveCD basado en Gentoo
> 
> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_personalize_SystemRescueCd#Procedure_for_SystemRescueCd-1.1.0_and_newer
> 
> Si el kernel por defecto se te queda corto o necesitas usar uno propio
> ...

 

Excelente Stolz, funciona, parece dificil como dices, pero siguiendo la documentacion es bastante facil! gracias!

----------

